# new software from topaz labs ,lens effect



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

interesting new software released called lens effect. you can do endless things with all kinds of lens effects. it even allows you to create your own bit depth maps which determine what and where is in focus.

i just started playing with it. the effects are endless. boy talk about software that can eat up your time.

this is done in a few seconds with rotational motion blur. used the preset which effected the entire picture. did it in photoshop using a duplicated layer and then using the eraser tool i removed it from where i didnt want it.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

first off...thanks for the heads up. :thumbup: I think it's really going to take some time to work that motion setting and get it right. If I think it's worth it...I'll get it (49.00 doesn't seem too bad). I tried one...but it came out pretty bad.

I like the fisheye effect anyway.


----------

